# Heartfelt Help - Humidor Frustration



## Dr_Monkey (Jul 9, 2013)

I am looking to get a Heartfelt 65% Humidity Sheet 9x7 and a Large 70% Rh (BLACK Cap) Heartfelt Humidity Tube for my new humidor. I am not sure if I am picking the correct things.

My humidor is 651 cubic inches on the inside. 

Each square inch of Heartfelt Humifity-Sheet conditions approximately 22 cubic inches of space. So a 9x7 sheet conditions 1,386 cubic inches (9x7 is 63 square inches X 22 = 1,386)

This tube will control the humidity in a humidor up to 1080 cubic inches.

Sheets only come in 65% but tubes come in 60%, 65%, and 70%. So with a 65% and and 70% device, I should be locking in humidity between 65% and 70%?

Before I put my cigars in the humidor, I seasoned the humidor by putting a glass of distilled water in the humidor. I did this for a total of 10 days. First time was without the hygrometer because I was calibrating it using the salt test and the 2nd time was with the hygrometer. After the first seasoning, I put the cigars in and had a Rh range of 59-60%.

I removed the cigars and did a 2nd seasoning (glass of water and 4 oz. humicare gel jar), and ended with a 69% Rh after 3 days. I put the cigars back in and now have a Rh range of 60-61%.

I don't think the gel jar is providing enough humidity so 2 days ago I added the glass of distilled water to the humidor, with the cigars still in it. Still holding at 61% Rh.

I checked the seal of the humidor and it appears tight. Paper doesn't pull out from any side. There is resistance when you open and close the lid. 

I'm thinking Heartfelt is my last hope.


----------



## Isonj (Apr 12, 2013)

I have read that you don't want to mix and match the rh levels because they fight each other trying to maintain their stated level. I have 2 lbs of 65% beads in my wineAdor and I maintain between 65-67%. Are your cigars dry or Are you leAving the lid open to long? I would leave the dw in there until it stabilizes.


----------



## Dr_Monkey (Jul 9, 2013)

Isonj said:


> I have read that you don't want to mix and match the rh levels because they fight each other trying to maintain their stated level. I have 2 lbs of 65% beads in my wineAdor and I maintain between 65-67%. Are your cigars dry or Are you leAving the lid open to long? Do you have room to leave a shot glass of dw in there with your cigars?


I am not sure if my cigars are dry because I haven't had a chance to smoke since I got the humidor.

I have been only opening the humidor to check the Rh. Once each morning for the last few days but prior to that it has been closed for at least 3 days between checks.

The jar creates a space that is big enough for the glass of water (bigger than a shot glass, it's a plastic cup cut down to size to fit in the bottom of the humidor, about the same size as the gel jar)


----------



## Pasty (Nov 8, 2012)

Seasoning can be a lengthier process than you think. It sounds like your humidor is holding humidity but I think you may be adding your cigars too soon. Depending on how many cigars you have and how dry they might be, they could be soaking up a lot of the humidity after adding them.
I would suggest re-seasoning until you hit high 70's RH, then take the distilled water out for a day to see if the humidity holds. If so, add the cigars. They will soak up the excess humidity and should stabilize around the mid 60's RH.
As far as Heartfelt goes stick with one level RH, otherwise like Jim said, they will be at odds with each other. Buy more beads than you think - you can never have too many. I have them in all of my humidors and they work like a dream. 
Hope this helps!


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

Dr_Monkey said:


> So with a 65% and and 70% device, I should be locking in humidity between 65% and 70%?


no, survival of the fittest.
you're going to end up with a saturated 65% media, and 70% RH



Dr_Monkey said:


> I don't think the gel jar is providing enough humidity so 2 days ago I added the glass of distilled water to the humidor, with the cigars still in it. Still holding at 61% Rh.


after seasoning your humdor, remove EVERYTHING from it
only add your hygrometer
after 24 or 48 hours, open it and check your hygrometer.
is it holding the humidity without extra humidification?
if not, it's either leaking very badly, or not finished seasoning.

ps: purchase a boveda pack, and verify that your hygrometer is calibrated properly.

pps: buy either beads or boveda packs, forget about the gel jars.

J.


----------



## Dr_Monkey (Jul 9, 2013)

Pasty said:


> I would suggest re-seasoning until you hit high 70's RH,


Cigars have been removed and humidor only has gel jar and glass of distilled water in it.


----------



## Dr_Monkey (Jul 9, 2013)

Assuming my re-seasoning process results in a Rh in the high 70s and it holds for a few days after I remove the gel and water, should I get heartfelt media in 65% or 70%?


----------



## headlessklown (Jul 3, 2013)

65% is popular here and is what I use. It will help your cigars smoke better.


----------



## Dr_Monkey (Jul 9, 2013)

Dr_Monkey said:


> Cigars have been removed and humidor only has gel jar and glass of distilled water in it.


15 hours after I removed all the cigars from the humidor I checked the Rh and have 66% Rh. Moving in the right direction.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Just a bit of advice. A sponge on a saucer or resting on a plastic bag so it doesnt come in contact with the wood will dissipate the moisture much more rapidly. Heating the sponge just a bit in the microwave will speed things up even more. If you are going to heat it you just want it good and warm, not to the point of producing steam. When I did my treasure dome (quite large) I used a heated sponge and in 5 days it was up to 84%. I chunked in uncharged beads and in 48 hours it was steady at 68%. Added sticks to fill it to about 60% full and it didnt nose dive. Ive since filled it to capacity (had to shoe horn some in there) and its gradually come down to 66% over the past two weeks. When I see it dip below 64% time for a little spritzing of the beads with DW.

+1 on the 65% beads. Some prefer lower but I find the 65% to suit my needs. They are regulating for me at 66-67% in 3 humidors with a 50% ambient and I plan on using them in my winedor build that is up and coming (Ive got 3 humidors filled to the brim and need some serious room). You certainly dont want to mix and match. As already stated what you eventually will get is 70% humidity with saturated 65% media or 65% with a dry 70% tube doing nothing.


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

Pasty said:


> Seasoning can be a lengthier process than you think. It sounds like your humidor is holding humidity but I think you may be adding your cigars too soon. Depending on how many cigars you have and how dry they might be, they could be soaking up a lot of the humidity after adding them.
> I would suggest re-seasoning until you hit high 70's RH, then take the distilled water out for a day to see if the humidity holds. If so, add the cigars. They will soak up the excess humidity and should stabilize around the mid 60's RH.
> As far as Heartfelt goes stick with one level RH, otherwise like Jim said, they will be at odds with each other. Buy more beads than you think - you can never have too many. I have them in all of my humidors and they work like a dream.
> Hope this helps!


++1
I'm not sure why you continue to use two humidity sources you only need one especially to season. even in your set up just pick one.


----------



## Isonj (Apr 12, 2013)

Dr_Monkey said:


> Assuming my re-seasoning process results in a Rh in the high 70s and it holds for a few days after I remove the gel and water, should I get heartfelt media in 65% or 70%?


Thomas -
For me, I like my cigars at 65. I use to buy into the 70/70 rule before I found this site and read all the info on it. Looks like you can get 10% off beads right now since heartfelt is closed til aug 4th.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up on the 10%. Just ordered up 2 lbs for my upcoming wineador build.


----------



## Dr_Monkey (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you everyone for all the responses. 

I really like the idea of the Heartfelt sheets since they take up very little room.

I ordered two 9x7 65% sheets. Each sheet controls 1,386 cubic inches. I plan on putting one on the bottom of the humidor. 2nd sheet will be installed in the lid.

I also ordered an Extra Large 65% Rh (BLUE Cap) Heartfelt Humidity Tube which controls 2000 cubic inches. Going to put that in the top tray.

I thought about not getting the Tube and the 2nd sheet but instead getting the Medium 65% Rh Heartfelt Stainless Humidifier or Round Cigar Humidifier 65% - Large to put in the lid. But the Medium 65% Rh Heartfelt Stainless Humidifier was twice the price of the Tube and Round Cigar Humidifier 65% - Large was about the same price but controlled 1/2 the humidity of the tube.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

The reason you don't mix beads is due to the fact that they will simply default to the highest number. You really don't need the tube anyway, but overkill is never a bad idea. Whatever you do, stck to 65%.

The reason you're still dry is that the humidor isn't seasoned. Shot glasses and other methods of using standing water are almost useless for seasoning, since they provide insufficient surface are. This is why I always recommend a fresh sponge, or three  You need to give it time to reach more deeply into the pores of the wood. This can take several weeks, or months, depending on construction, which is why I recommend taking it up to just below 80%. While this still won't ensure a completely seasoned humidor, it's sufficient to install cigars. You'll still need to charge your media more frequently, until all the wood is completely seasoned.


----------



## SigMike (Jul 9, 2013)

Dr_Monkey said:


> 15 hours after I removed all the cigars from the humidor I checked the Rh and have 66% Rh. Moving in the right direction.


Try the 84% Boveda packs for your seasoning process. You can get them fairly cheap on the devils site. I plan on using them to season my 100 ct when it arrives on Wednesday. I am using 4 packs and the guys at the B&M said it should take about 2 weeks to season and then I am adding HF. I also went with the large sheet for the bottom and the replacement humi filter they sell to replace the plastic one in the lid. It will be overkill since the lid unit covers 2000 sq" and the unit is only 1100 sq" but I will not have to sacrifice any space down inside of the Humi. More Space=More Sticks.


----------



## Dr_Monkey (Jul 9, 2013)

I hit 71% yesterday when I checked in the morning and today it was 70%. I took out the cup of water and gel jar and added a dish with a sponge with distilled water in it. Hoping next time I check, it will be over 71%


----------



## Isonj (Apr 12, 2013)

Dr_Monkey said:


> I hit 71% yesterday when I checked in the morning and today it was 70%. I took out the cup of water and gel jar and added a dish with a sponge with distilled water in it. Hoping next time I check, it will be over 71%


You are moving in the right direction with the rh and using the sponge. I used 4 bowls and 4 sponges in my winedor over a weekend and it hit 75% in no time.


----------



## Dr_Monkey (Jul 9, 2013)

Dr_Monkey said:


> I hit 71% yesterday when I checked in the morning and today it was 70%. I took out the cup of water and gel jar and added a dish with a sponge with distilled water in it. Hoping next time I check, it will be over 71%


Checked the humidor today after 1 day of only a sponge inside and I was at 88% Rh. I understand (or atleast I think I do) that this isn't necessarily the Rh of the wood but just the air inside. I took the sponge out and squeezed some of the distilled water out, thinking I might have saturated the sponge too much. I put the sponge back in and the Rh was down to 84%. (First time I opened it, it was at 88%. I closed it quickly and wrote down my reading. Then I opened again to get sponge out and it was 86%. When I added the sponge again it was 84%...that tells me the air was 88% and not the wood...I hope)

Gonna leave the sponge in over night and see what reading I get in the morning. Then take the sponge out and let it sit for 24 hours and see what reading I am at then.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

don't let it sit for *too* long at a high RH like that. you know... mold likes that 


J.


----------



## Wizzles (May 23, 2013)

I got a new 100 count and since I don't have a need to season it quickly I'm taking the waiting game route. I put in an 84% boveda (I have two more in the mail) and a sponge. I would occasionally wipe the cedar trays with the sponge since them warping isn't really an issue (and it's not going to happen since there's no real tension holding everything together like the actual box itself). I had a constant 80-86% RH after 4~ days so I just have the 84% Boveda in there now. I'll let the 3 packs sit for a week, take them out and hope that the RH drops to 65% and stays there after I add some 65% bovedas. I'm really trying to make sure the wood is seasoned properly so that it's the main humidifying element for my cigars.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

When I did my last one it only took a few days with a warmed sponge. Once it hit 84% I yanked out the sponge and gave it a day and it dropped to 70% then down to 67% steady for two more days when I chunked my sticks in it. It took another two weeks to settle down to 66%.


----------



## wctaylor89 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have moved to almost 100% boveda. I will do a wineador build one day and have to go a different route but for now they are the easiest and most hassle free way.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

You are 100% correct in your assessment regarding reading air, rather than wood. To read the wood, you'd need a very expensive probe.

I also think you're on the right track. As I wrote in my seasonoing sticky, I generally shoot for around 80% and then use 70% beads to bring it into the zone. A couple days of that and cigars and 65% will do the rest.


----------



## Dr_Monkey (Jul 9, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> I also think you're on the right track. As I wrote in my seasonoing sticky, I generally shoot for around 80% and then use 70% beads to bring it into the zone. A couple days of that and cigars and 65% will do the rest.


I learned alot from your sticky on humidors. That's were I learned about air v. wood.

I don't have any 70% beads (I have some 65% sheets and tube on order) and when I checked this morning, I was at 80%. I took out the sponge and closed up the humidor. I am going to leave it without a humidity source for a day or two and see what the Rh looks like.

I am expecting the Rh to slowly go down in the next day or two, and once it gets close to 70% I will put the gel jar back in to keep the Rh in the 70% range until my sheets and beads come in.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

There ya go :thumb:


----------



## Dr_Monkey (Jul 9, 2013)

Just an update on my re-seasoning process and question:

Friday 08/02/2013 - When I check the humidor after 24 hours without a humidification source, it was at 73%. As I closed the lid to get the gel jar, it went to 72% and when I opened it back up to put the gel jar in, it was 71%.

Saturday and Sunday - The humidor went undisturbed. It is in my office and I didn't come in to do any work this weekend.

Monday, 08/05/2013 at 3:15 PM - Check Humidor and it was 68% after sitting all weekend with only a gel jar.

Should I be concerned? I was expecting 70%. Or is 68% "close enough"


----------



## Wizzles (May 23, 2013)

Season the humidor until it is at 68-72% without any outside media (beads, water, sponge, boveda, hcm, heartfelt beads, etc.). If your humidor is at that range after a few hours then load up your cigars, put in your media and close the lid. At this point the humidor itself has soaked up enough water to keep it in that range and the other media will supplement it / bring it down to the desired RH %. If you bought 65% boveda like I did, your seasoned humidor (originally 68-72% RH) with cigars (assuming they weren't all dry and were at a 62-70% RH when you put them in) will hold at the 65-67% range for a while until everything equalizes.

RH will leak out when you open it, that's why we use the outside media to supplement the properly seasoned humidor.

Good luck! You're on the right path I think.


----------

